# Finally a positive at 21 dpo



## Mommie2B

Hello everyone... I have been viewing these forums for awhile now and mainly just want to give you girls out there waiting that long TWW and after that hope that it is possible to get a positive so late in the game. Finally, after a week of being late and multiple tests all showing negative I got my faint positive tonight. 
I even tested two days ago and got a negative.

So don't give up hope, it's possible!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Mommie2B said:


> Hello everyone... I have been viewing these forums for awhile now and mainly just want to give you girls out there waiting that long TWW and after that hope that it is possible to get a positive so late in the game. Finally, after a week of being late and multiple tests all showing negative I got my faint positive tonight.
> I even tested two days ago and got a negative.
> 
> So don't give up hope, it's possible!

Congrats Mommie2b! How awesome! Wishing u a healthy 9 months!


----------



## Catmouse

Congrats!! Hope you have a H&H 9 months!!:flower:


----------



## Mommie2B

Thank you sweetie! : )


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

Congrats


----------



## moochacha

Congrats!


----------



## ArticBaby

Congratulations :baby:


----------



## Canadianmom4

Congratulations!!! :happydance:


----------



## Kezza P

Congrats on your :bfp: !!!


----------



## Shey

Congrats! have a H&H 9 months


----------



## pink.crazy

thats fab :) congrats xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

congrats im 21dpo today....thanks for giving me some hoe x


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

Congrats hun!


----------

